# Frank zappa



## maineiac (Dec 21, 2008)

who here likes frank zappa? i haven't met many people that listen to him, even though he is a genius. 

yet he does not use drugs. haha


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 21, 2008)

probably one of the greatest guitarists of all time. way ahead of his time in everything!!


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 21, 2008)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> probably one of the greatest guitarists of all time. way ahead of his time in everything!!


It was a great loss for the music world! One of the late great musicians.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2008)

As she abused a sausage patty.... 

Had the pleasure of seeing him in concert... people I was with "didn't get it".... 

SUPYG will knock you down....



out.


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 21, 2008)

CrackerJax said:


> As she abused a sausage patty....
> 
> Had the pleasure of seeing him in concert... people I was with "didn't get it"....
> 
> ...


Never had the honor/pleasure.... my loss... 

How could you not love "Joe's Garage" ...... or "Don't eat yellow snow" just to name two of the many greats.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2008)

He never made his music within the "radio" time frames..... gotta give him kudos for that. 



Nanook a no no




out. ;blsmoke:


----------



## panhead (Dec 21, 2008)

Allright,another FZ fan.

I own the entire zappa collection (76 titles),including over one hundred bootlegs as well as the entire "you cant do that on stage" set & the "original masters" box sets on vinyl,i have several FZ autographs as well as an autographed copy of "Shiek Yer Booty" & other FZ colectables,ive seen Frank 3 times before he died & faithfully attend the Zappa plays Zappa tour every year since its inception,this is a no miss show for any FZ fan & as close as it will ever be to seeing Frank live again,for people who've seen both FZ live & Dweezils band its an erie feeling,i close my eyes & im transported back to 1975 hrearing franks band.

I take my children & a nephew to this event every year as well,music is very important to my family,most are musicians,it showed both my son's who are heavily into rap garbage how serious music is composed & played,it shocked them to see what they'd heard at my home theie entire lives growing up,they remind me every year when Dweezil is comming to town so i'll take them again,its a family event for us. 

When an artist can compose peices like this he's reached a level not obtainable by the new age rap stars who cant plan an instrument let alone write a serious peice of music.

Dig these classic FZ peice's played by his son Dweezil's band last year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpf2IoJZhqI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxoNPg6cv04&feature=PlayList&p=ED6386DBB214D796&playnext=1&index=15

Most of whats thougt to be true about FZ is utter nonsense from people who do not fully understand what genre of music they are even listening to,the bulk of FZ's works were modern classical, not rock music,they think he was a drug crazed mad man & only know him for the humorous songs he wrote like "Dont eat the yellow snow",or they enjoy him as a brilliant guitarist which he was but not only,the fact is that his real talent was as a composer of modern classical,fusion jazz & orchestral works,which is what most of the world remembers him for except for the united states.


These postage stamps my pride & joy from my Zappa collection.







Heres a killer little short biography i bookmarked on FZ.

Part 1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znLHXVFYoRM&mode=related&search=

Part 2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM6h9RmAim4&mode=related&search=

Part 3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTwuTAjzblQ&mode=related&search=

Part 4.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-V007bigQA&mode=related&search=

Part 5.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZK97lw0CmM&mode=related&search=

Part 6.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkYQNVrs35g&mode=related&search=


----------



## Pete Moss (Dec 21, 2008)

Saint Frank will live on as one of the best...love what Dweezil's doin' with Zappa plays Zappa--they're on the west coast right now, New Years' in SF then north, Vancouver on Jan 6th...then back south...if you're nearby and a fan, definitely worth checking out.


----------



## maineiac (Dec 22, 2008)

my props to panhead, i am very envious of your collection and etc. i just recently read two biographies on zappa "the real frank zappa book" and the on by barry miles i believe is his name. both interesting in different ways, the autobiography is less of a biography but more of his own personally views on different things, great read for anyone that wants to know what went on in his head. i wish i could have been alive to see him and hopefully i will be able to attend a ZPZ concert in the near future. i have almost 350 zappa songs, not nearly all of them, and i personally enjoy the mothers of invention's first album freak out! the most, i had never been into that kind of music before listening to it. i also have two DVD's "does humor belong in music" and "baby snakes", i prefer baby snakes because of all the sweet animation and the studio footage of him conducting the band.


----------



## morbocreepwad (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello, just joined the forum This is the first thread I read. Yes people do like Zappa and yes ZPZ is awesome!
Nice stamps!

-MCW


----------



## bongsley86 (Dec 23, 2008)

hell to the fuck yeah. Frank was the man, so much talent, and fighting the good fight against censorship in such an intelligent maner. Live at the Roxy is one of my favorite records of all time. I even rock the vynill record out


----------

